# 75 Datsun 280Z I NEED HELP!!!!!



## Z082 nustaD 5791 (Aug 1, 2006)

L28 stock with SU carbs basically dies at anything over 3 grand how do i tune them??? 
:newbie: :newbie:


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

not quite 280zx But this might be worth a read
Carb Breakdown


----------



## Z082 nustaD 5791 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks i appreciate it!!! does this tell you how to tune them too???


----------

